
How to Install Arch Linux with UEFI - illvart
https://www.emirar.com/2018/03/instal-arch-linux-uefi.html
======
compressedgas
The page fails to display its contents so I dig in and extract the article
element from the page only to discover that it is written in Indonesian. It
otherwise looks like a install guide.

